# PSE Brute X vs. Bowtech Assassin



## preacher (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been looking at these two bows and there's a good chance that I'll be getting one of them.  I'm going to shoot both of them soon and see which one 'fits' me the best, but I'd like to hear some opinions from folks that have experience with these bows.  Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 29, 2012)

I havn't had the chance to shoot Brute X yet...but I have heard good things about it.  I know my local shot has (I think) the AXE for just a few bucks more then the Brute X. So if it was me, I would spend a few more bucks and go with the duel cam bow and get a little more speed. But that is just  IMO.

The Assassin on the other hand is a very sweet shooting bow. Very smooth, very fast and no hand shock. If your going to buy one new though, they only come in the RAK package. But I was impressed it actually has some nice equipment on it. Hostage rest, apex site and quiver.

Between the 2 I would go for the Assassin, But that is just my openion. Shoot them both and see which one you like better.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought the Brute this past season,and within actual minutes,I was nailing dime sized patterns with it. I have never shot the assassin,but I can tell you that as far as a sweet shooting Bow,the brute has everything that is mentioned above...Nice quiet shooting Bow,smooth and very fast. Sure,you'll get more speed out of the assassin(maybe),but for that speed you'll spend that money for it also. Are you planning on hunting with it,or winning money shooting in tournaments? Either way,choose the one thats right for you...I feel that I made my right decision and don't at all feel cheated. Killed my first buck of the year with the brute 2 days after I bought it.


----------



## jmh5397 (May 10, 2012)

I went in my local bow shop last year to buy the Mathews Z9 and left with the Bowtech Assassin.  I was in the shop for almost 4 hours shooting both bows with different set-ups.  For me, the Bowtech was much, much better.  The noticeable difference for me was the "back wall", the weight and balance of the bow, and it is extremely quiet.  The Assassin is around $600 and that is a complete set-up minus the release and arrows.  I haven't heard any negatives about the Brute and what I have read about it, it's a pretty sweet bow.   My advice...go shoot both bows and make sure you have plenty of time to shoot them both.  Like you said...go for "fit"


----------



## skippygus73 (May 11, 2012)

I love my assassin minus the RAK stuff.  The only part of it that is left on mine is the quiver.  The sights and rest are on my boys bow now.  I got the QAD HDX rest and better sights with 6 pins.  20 to 70 yards.  Havent set the last 2 pins yet but at 50 its dead nuts.


----------



## trackmaster (May 13, 2012)

I just bought the 2012 assassin. And after comparing quality, prices, and so on I test drove a few models from Matthews, hoyt and pse. The assassin is def. The best bang for the buck. Its super fast. Light, and extremely quiet. And fully loaded at 600 bucks it is very comparable to your more expensive bows that only come bare. Right out of the box the first pin was dead on the money to 40yds,, then started dropping off. Went to the second pen and was good at 50. I really haven't tried to shoot past that mark. Lol. But the assassin gets my vote 100 percent


----------



## Nastytater (May 14, 2012)

Ever decide which one you may be getting yet?


----------



## preacher (May 14, 2012)

Im leaning toward the assassin right now.


----------



## trackmaster (May 15, 2012)

Do it. I love mine.


----------



## Danno (May 19, 2012)

In 2010, I was bow shopping and shot both. I went with Bowtech.


----------

